

On being happy - LeonW
http://leostartsup.com/2011/12/on-being-happy/

======
richardburton
This is one of my happiest moments. The gust, wave, kite and board all played
together perfectly:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVDgV7cbNjU>

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
That's awesome!

This year my happiest moment was when I finished the 70km ultratail in the
middle of wonderful mountains. When I arrived I was tired, but I felt like I
was the boss of the world! :)

<http://31337.it/files/393/jpghRPudRPuHL.jpg>

------
mannicken
"Plateaus" implies a two-dimensional outlook on life, which is not even how
life works. Life isn't even four dimensional. It has many, many dimensions
that grow and die out. You can be happy, sad, afraid, and horny all at the
same time. I.e. happiness is just an emotion, and you can feel several
emotions at the same time.

This is such a primitive outlook that I don't even.

The author is clearly existing on the second circuit of Leary's model, the one
that introduces "up/down" dimension. Here's the URL:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eight-
circuit_model_of_consciou...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eight-
circuit_model_of_consciousness#2._The_Emotional.E2.80.93Territorial_Circuit_.28Freud.27s_Ego.29)

Judging from how popular alcohol is in the US, and the fact that alcohol
activates this circuit, I'd say that the author is drunk.

------
drumdance
I try to seek out new experiences, social or otherwise.

This past year I started keeping a short diary of semi-significant events - a
concert I went to, a date I had, a problem I solved at work. My goal with the
diary was to make time slow down (without moving) and it has definitely
worked. It's really fun to read back through it.

The idea of slowing time down comes from here:
[http://ben.casnocha.com/2011/05/why-to-move-to-a-new-
place-i...](http://ben.casnocha.com/2011/05/why-to-move-to-a-new-place-it-
slows-down-time.html)

------
janus
(not my video), but, doing this makes me happy
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jr8UK7Iq-
ik&feature=resul...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jr8UK7Iq-
ik&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL01DA20F32BB9BD3E)

------
akarambir
Have a social life(not refering to facebook or google+). take time for your
friends and family. Talk to them regularly and don't lock yourself into any
dark room- thats my mantra.

------
rmason
Did I miss a blog post? I thought the Buffer guys were headed to Hong Kong.
Now they're moving to Europe??

~~~
andreasklinger
I assume Leo visits his family in Europe for XMAS

~~~
LeonW
yeah, exactly, will be in HK next Wednesday! :) So glad you are following our
story.

